# Would you be Proud to use this???



## Nay (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a old deerskin bag I was thinking of maybe putting on Ebay, when I typed in deerskin pocketbook this came up. Of course at first I was shocked, then said well there are turtle shells available they didn't necessarily kill any to do this. BUT UGH!!!
Ok wait I just want to ask would anyhere be able to use this??
(please move to appropriate place Josh,Yvonne, not sure where to post this!)
Na 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Turtle-Shell-Po...409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f63e6029


----------



## Edna (Dec 3, 2010)

No, would not buy or use this item. It reminds me of the whole-armdillo handbags I've seen. You know, their little chin is the clasp? UGH!


----------



## Nay (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, actually I remember those little minks people would use to wrap around their necks. 
Double UGH!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't promote this ....... but ....

"The Pocket Book was made by a Native American from the Abenaki Nation of Missisquoi and includes a Certificate of Authenticity." 

I do respect thier culture and beliefs and also knowing how to use the land and its resources without ruin it for future generations to come .

plus .... I dont have any shoes to match! 


JD~


----------



## Nay (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes JD I saw that, and when I had time was going to look that up..Thanks for pointing it out.
Good Point, but still UGH!!


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 3, 2010)

I have sold tortoise and turtle shells on Ebay before. You'd be suprised how many people collect them because they live in city apartments and can't keep all of those live species. I see no problem with it as long as the animals weren't killed just for that purpose. If they died due to disease or injury I see no harm in preserving the shells to be used as display. I had several nice (and very rare) ones until I decided that I just simply didn't want them anymore and thought someone else could appreciate them more.

The symbol of the turtle is a very important one in many native American cultures. In the area where I live the Iroquois believe that their world is on the back of a giant turtle that lives in the water. I live 25 minutes from the Iroquois museum and there they have many ritualistic items that are made from real turtle shells. While it may not be my thing, I absolutely believe they have the right to express themselves and represent their culture in whatever traditional manner that they see fit.

I guess I'm also wondering why it's okay to own a deerskin pocketbook but people are appalled by a pocketbook made from a Snapping turtle. I'm betting that both of them were originally killed for food. Here where I live people eat deer, Snapping turtle and many, many other "wild" animals. 

To answer the question: "Would you be proud of this?" No actually, I wouldn't. I'm not into adorning myself with tacky things-that's just my opinion of it. Personally I think it's _butt ugly_ but my taste isn't everyones and vice versa.


----------



## Angi (Dec 3, 2010)

I think it is ugly. It would also be creepy to me. My next door nieghbors kept their tortoise shell after it died and I could not stand to look at it. Maybe that was also because it died of neglect.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2010)

Common sense tells me its not that much further afield than a purse made out of leather. An animal was killed and an article of clothing was made out of its remains.

But I'm not into anything made out of turtle...not glasses, or purses!


----------



## Nay (Dec 3, 2010)

This is why I like to post what I could have called a silly little thing. It's great to get a new perspective on things. GB thanks for another view. I totally think there is nothing wrong about preserving things and displaying them. Heck it's a tribute to them. I have a batch of collected feathers hanging from my rear view mirror and know a few people that are creeped out by that. My first thought was bad at seeing this item, only because of the reasons you guys also thought of, was it killed for that. And yes that purse I have was some Bambi at a time too. Anyone interested!??!!


----------



## DeanS (Dec 3, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> I wouldn't promote this ....... but ....
> 
> "The Pocket Book was made by a Native American from the Abenaki Nation of Missisquoi and includes a Certificate of Authenticity."
> 
> ...



Gotta agree with JD on this one...I don't advocate exploitation of animals, but if it falls within the scope of Native American tradition, I got no problem with it. So, having said that...any Lakota with a spare bison, grizzly or wolf pelt...I'd be glad to take it off your hands I have a decent collection of shark teeth that I've had since I was in my teens...mostly Great whites and megalodons...I'm getting ready to sell them on ebay...All the Great white teeth were fished in the 70s and early-80s, so they don't contradict CITES statute.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh I want some shark teeth  but I would think it would be creepy walking around with a purse made from a turtle/tortoise shell IMO


----------



## terryo (Dec 3, 2010)

It's just a little too tacky for my taste Nay. I'm a low key kind of person, and it's really not my style.

"I do respect thier culture and beliefs and also knowing how to use the land and its resources without ruin it for future generations to come."

I'm in total agreement with Jeff on this one. I have bought many hand made things from Indian sites, and fairs that I've gone to.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 3, 2010)

Yuck I would definitely not want something like that! Creeps me out.



GBtortoises said:


> I guess I'm also wondering why it's okay to own a deerskin pocketbook but people are appalled by a pocketbook made from a Snapping turtle.



Excellent point.


----------



## Nay (Dec 3, 2010)

I.m so glad it wasn't just me!!!(feeling like that purse was creepy!)


----------



## lincoln3313 (Dec 3, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> I wouldn't promote this ....... but ....
> 
> "The Pocket Book was made by a Native American from the Abenaki Nation of Missisquoi and includes a Certificate of Authenticity."
> 
> ...



Don't you mean moccasins?


----------



## DerekS (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't even eaten meat in almost 7 years so I probably wouldn't buy this haha.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 3, 2010)

lincoln3313 said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't promote this ....... but ....
> ...



HA HA .. Mike ! ..... Good one ....^5


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 5, 2010)

Being an avid hunter, all of my family have deerskin jackets, etc., so I asked my wife and daughter their opinion on that purse...my wife thought it ostentacious, but likes a good doeskin purse, my daughter liked it, but wanted to be sure that both "donors" had been humanely harvested for their meat and not killed just for fashion, itself.

I, myself, have a buckskin satchel that I use for keeping business stuff together, but I think I'll stick with the bead-work that adorns it...the turtle's shell is not to my taste.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would be afraid that PETA people would attack me if I wore that


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 5, 2010)

We being tortoise people it makes us feel funny. I have an alligator wallet that is one of a kind and hand made. The hyde was from an alligator that was harvested for food. If turtle shells are used post death from natural causes, what would be the diference. I am not a hunter, however I have leather products used in auto seats, couches, clothes and for many other things. What I struggle with is breaking the laws to obtain these animals or items that are protected or endangered. I know of several people that preserve the shells of the tortoise they kept as a pet, I understand this and see it as OK.


----------



## Jermosh (Dec 6, 2010)

I really do not have a issue with it as long as its done in a manner that is not endangering or exploiting a species.


----------



## Smithen (Dec 7, 2010)

I have non problem with it as long as the animal passed naturally. I am actually a tradisional hunter useing only blackpowder rifles and longbows. I have a few good friends who have actually made hunting bags with snapping turtle shells and powder and shot holders made from turtle shells. Each of which were found while we were out in the woods so were not taken from a live animal.

Tyler


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 9, 2010)

Smithen said:


> I have non problem with it as long as the animal passed naturally. I am actually a tradisional hunter useing only blackpowder rifles and longbows. I have a few good friends who have actually made hunting bags with snapping turtle shells and powder and shot holders made from turtle shells. Each of which were found while we were out in the woods so were not taken from a live animal.
> 
> Tyler



I, too, prefer traditional hunting...use a modern Turkish style recurve bow (and am looking into a black-powder rifle, although, as my dominant eye is my left, I have fewer options to choose from, unless I have one custom-made).

Good to see another here willing to "hunt the hard way" (as Howard Hill used to phrase it. )


----------



## Smithen (Dec 9, 2010)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Smithen said:
> 
> 
> > I have non problem with it as long as the animal passed naturally. I am actually a tradisional hunter useing only blackpowder rifles and longbows. I have a few good friends who have actually made hunting bags with snapping turtle shells and powder and shot holders made from turtle shells. Each of which were found while we were out in the woods so were not taken from a live animal.
> ...



In my opinion its the only good way to hunt, other ways are just too easy. If you are interested in Blackpowder here is a good forum that I am on, very helpful and friendly people just like on here.

http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/fusionbb/index.php?

Tyler


----------

